# iMac FreeBSD 10 won't boot



## sprock (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello,

I have installed FreeBSD 10 to my 2008 aluminum iMac.  I followed the procedure described here:

https://glenbarber.us/2011/11/12/Dual-Booting-OS-X-and-FreeBSD-9.html

I partitioned the hard drive using OSX's Disk Utility, with 25GB allocated for OSX and the remainder for FreeBSD.  I installed reFit and can boot into OSX without problems.

Following installation of OSX and reFit I booted the FreeBSD 10 bootonly CD, deleted the large partition and repartitioned the free space to give the following partition scheme (gpt) for the drive:


```
Part     type               mountpoint size
ada0p1 efi                                   200M
ada0p2 apple-hfs                          25G
ada0p3 freebsd-boot                     64k
ada0p4 freebsd-ufs     /                206G
ada0p5 freebsd-swap                    1.8G
```

Following installation I ran (from the live cd) the command:

`gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptboot -i 3 ada0`

which returned:

`bootcode written to ada0`

When I attempt to boot FreeBSD from the hard drive I get:

`No bootable device --insert boot disk and press any key.`

Any help in troubleshooting this will be much appreciated.

sprock.


----------



## sprock (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: iMac FreeBSD 10 won't boot [solved]*

Here's what I did to get FreeBSD to boot from ReFit.

When reFit boots, select efi-shell (icon lloks like a terminal) and type:


```
gptsync
```

and respond 
	
	



```
y
```
 when prompted.  Exit efi-shell by typing 
	
	



```
exit
```
 then shutdown and restart the machine.

sprock


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 22, 2014)

viewtopic.php?p=255822


----------

